# Does anyone have the recipe for Frango Mint Brownies?



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

I have lost my copy.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you talking about one using the Frango mints and  (am I wrong here..???) raspberry jam in the frosting???  If so, I think I have one from Neiman's or Marshall Fields or something...I know it came from a store.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

It came from Field's.  I only use the mint chocolate Frangos.  I would love it if you could find it for me.


----------



## Raine (Sep 24, 2004)

2-1 ounce squares unsweetened chocolate
1/2 cup butter
2 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup flour
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup chopped pecans
1/2 cup chopped Frango mint chocolates OR substitute your favorite Frango chocolate flavors

Melt chocolate squares and butter. Cool. Beat eggs until thick and lemon–colored. Gradually add sugar, beating thoroughly until batter is smooth and light. Stir in the melted chocolate and butter mixture. Add vanilla. Mix well. Blend in flour and salt. Fold in nuts and Frango mint chocolates. Pour batter into a greased 8" pan. Bake at 350ºF for 20–25 minutes, until top is shiny and a crust has formed. Avoid overbaking—brownies should be fudgelike. Cool completely. Cut into squares.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, it took me long enough to find this, but.....TADAHHHHH!  (And boy are they good!

Courtesy of the Marshall Fields insert with Frango chocolates and attributed to Beth Campbell, winner of the Frango Mint Chocolate competition at the 2002 Wisconsin State Fair (states she won a blue ribbon and a $50 Marshall Fields gift card):

*Frango Raspberry Mint Brownies*

12 Frango mint chocolate candies, divided
1/3 cup corn oil 
1 cup granulated sugar 
2 eggs 
1 teaspoon raspberry extract (optional) 
3/4 cup sifted flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 cup coarsely chopped nuts (optional)
Frosting layer (see recipe) 
1 tablespoon butter

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease 8-inch square baking pan.

In saucepan, melt 6 chocolate candies in oil over low heat, just until chocolate melts. Remove from heat and beat in sugar, eggs and extract. Set aside.

In sifter, combine flour, baking powder and salt and sift directly into pan with chocolate mixture. Add nuts if desired. Spread mixture into prepared pan. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until done. When done, remove from oven and cool.

While brownies bake, make frosting layer.

When brownies are cooled, frost and refrigerate 30 minutes or until set. Once chilled, remove from refrigerator.

In microwave-safe bowl combine remaining 6 Frango chocolates and butter. Microwave until melted, then pour over frosting layer. Spread to cover. Refrigerate until chocolate layer is set. Cut into squares when cool. Makes 12 servings.

*Frosting layer*

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, room temperature 
4 cups confectioners' sugar 
1/4 cup milk (about) 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
3 tablespoons raspberry jam (preferably seedless)
A few drops red food coloring

In bowl, beat butter and confectioners' sugar, adding milk as needed to make a fluffy frosting, about 5 minutes. Beat in vanilla extract, jam and food coloring, if using.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you both.  Never tried 'em with raspberry frosting, but that looks promising.  Now, on to Field's.


----------



## Chloe Smith (Apr 11, 2016)

Here are my tips of how to make awesome homemade mint brownies. First, I choose Frango mint candies and take only granulated sugar. I also add nuts, so they taste even better, than in the original classic recipe (it is optional, of course). Next time I will try making these with raspberry flavor as you've guys noted, I am sure, these will be very unusual and delicious. Thank you for a great idea!


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 12, 2016)

It looks like a trip to Macy's is in order.


----------

